# Dell Vostro 3700 & BCM43224 [решено]

## serg_sk

Пытаюсь настроить wifi на dell vostro 3700. Wifi там от Broadcom'а, BCM43224. Установил дрова broadcom-sta, устройсво видно и все такое. Вроде бы все красиво, но подключится к своей точке доступа не могу. На точке доступа стоит WPA.

iwconfig eth1 essid my_essid проходит отлично.

А вот после

iwconfig eth1 key s:my_key Получаю вот такое:

```
Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device уер1 ; Invalid argument. 
```

Кто сталкивался с подобным?

----------

## serg_sk

Решено с помощью wpa_supplicant

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1=( "-Dwext" )

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

crtl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

           ssid="MySSID"

           scan_ssid=1

           psk="My_text_password"

           priority=2

}

```

Вот так у меня оно работает. Пользуйтесь, если кому надо)

----------

## generatorglukoff

для WPA/WPA2 нужны юзерспейсовые утилиты (wpa_supplicant, NetworkManager, wicd), ядро напрямую умеет только WEP и без шифрования

----------

